# Noob



## CryptKicker64 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey group! I have been lurking here for a bit....and i absolutely love this site! I just feel so at home and I love the fact that there are others that love this day as much as myself! Im so happy to meet everybody! And thanks for having this community!!


Niki
Jackson Tn


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome..... a lurker no more.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey noob! Glad you joined!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum CryptKicker. It's a graveyard smash!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Its nice when new ghouls come out of the closet


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Cryptkicker


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome CryptKicker, we were all noobs once.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Now that we have our clutches in your soul you are dooomed to be forever a part of hauntforum


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome cryptkicker...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

ooh, a voyeur...on the outside lookin in. Welcome to the best Haunt forum on the web.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome and have fun.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

